# My Shetland is rubbing out his Mane :(



## ponygirltx (Jul 17, 2004)

Slick, my shetland stallion is rubbing out his mane again and also rubbing his ears. He did this last summer too. I had to clip off his mane last fall and it was finally looking half decent and he went and did it again. I'm thinking it has to do with the heat, only does this in the summer. I know he does not have worms, on a good worming program.



I need suggestions. This is what I have tried, Mane and Tail Medicated Shampoo, and MTG lotion(it's out in the feed room and not sure of the name, but know I'm close). I have thought about wrapping his neck so he couldn't rub his mane, but not sure if that's a good idea. I leave him in the small pasture with my two mares and I don't want him to get hung up on a tree limb. I could put him in a stall but he loves to run with the girls and foals. Have any of you guys had to deal with this problem? Wondering if there is any supplements that may help. I need to take him in to the Vet. I guess most likely he'll end up with a corizone(not sure of the spelling) shot. I would love to hear your suggestions and if you had one that does this in the summer, what had worked for you. I was hoping to show him someday, but I don't think I'll ever get that pretty show mane.



Big rubbed spot in the middle of his mane.





Jamie


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 17, 2004)

First I think it needs to be determined why he is rubbing his mane. If it is only in one spot, he probably has a favorite place where he sticks his head under or through the fence to reach the "better" grass on the other side, and in the process, rubs his mane off only that certain area of his neck. Am I right? Or is he scratching himself/itching himself constantly on things? If so, then you have maybe an allergy or bug problems you will need to get rid of in order to keep him comfortable.

I have a gelding here who reaches through any opening or under any gap in the fence and had two rub marks right where his skinny little neck fits through and under the fences. I have to cover my gates (horizontal round bars type of metal gate) on the inside with wire mesh to keep him from sticking his head through them. If you know why he is rubbing, and the places in the pasture where he is rubbing, you have the battle half won. Then all you need to do is stop the itching or close up or remove the openings/branch/ etc where he is rubbing.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 18, 2004)

Have you treated him for lice? This time of year is when they tend to be in full swing and can cause a lot of rubbing. Worming with ivermectin can kill the adults but doesn't get the eggs - you need to worm again for them and might still miss some. My solution for lice is a barn fogger called LD 44Z. I spray it directly into the mane and it kills the lice and most of the eggs. Treat the mane again in 4 or 5 days in case any eggs were missed. Do the tailhead too. Lice are gross but at least not too hard to get rid of once you know they are what you are dealing with.


----------



## ponygirltx (Jul 19, 2004)

I wish it was lice, that would be an easy fix. But no lice, he's the only one out here who is doing it. There is no places for him to be reaching through the fence, all net wire fencing. He only does this during the heat of summer. I think it's the heat. Thanks for all the ideas.

Jamie


----------



## Marty (Jul 27, 2004)

I will also say lice. Have you really dug through all that hair and looked on the base? They are sometimes not that easy to spot. Here in Tennessee I have special lice....tee hee......they are sneaky and for a while I wasn't sure until I put my glasses on and then went "OOH looky thar"

even if it's not lice, it can be another stupid mite so I dust with 7 dust and get it down in there deep and also use ivermectrin


----------

